# hueston woods



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Any one hunt hueston woods?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I never have living in Springfield it is a good drive. But, I work in Middletown and a co-worker has bowhunted there for the last 6-8 seasons. He sees plenty of deer and always fills at least one tag there (he also has private land to hunt close by). This past season he killed as nice of an 8 pointer as you will ever see on the public hunting at Hueston Woods - it was a beautiful buck with a perfectly symetrical rack. It green scored 159 net, which is a MONSTER 8 point buck. He had it mounted and it is by far his best buck and he has hunted 25+ years.


----------

